# Seit ihr Frühaufsteher oder eher Langschläfer (In der Freizeit)?



## Disneyfreund (18. Mai 2014)

*Seit ihr Frühaufsteher oder eher Langschläfer (In der Freizeit)?*

Seit ihr eher die Frühaufsteher oder eher die Langschläfer?
Also wenn ihr euch mal ausschlafen könnt und frei habt.

Ich selber bin eher der Langschläfer .
Bin meistens so zwischen 9-10Uhr wach, wenn ich denn mal Frei habe.


----------



## Speed4Fun (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: Seit ihr Frühaufsteher oder eher Langschläfer (In der Freizeit)?*

Interessanter Thread.

Bin ein typischer Frühaufsteher, was ich mir irgendwann in der Zeit bei der Bundeswehr angewöhnt hatte.

Das ist aber auch ein praktische Frage.

Ich stehe morgens gegen 5 Uhr auf und gehe laufen oder mache Fitness, bevor ich dann dusche. Vor allem im Sommer ist das morgens wesentlich angenehmer als nachmittags oder früh abends in der stickigen Hitze.

Außerdem ist man dann terminlich für den Rest des Tages frei...


----------



## N00bler (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: Seit ihr Frühaufsteher oder eher Langschläfer (In der Freizeit)?*

[X] Mal so Mal so.

In der Woche natürlicherweise nicht so lange wie am Wochenende. Am Wochenende auch gerne mal bis 2Uhr Mittags.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: Seit ihr Frühaufsteher oder eher Langschläfer (In der Freizeit)?*

Wenn ich die Wahl habe kein Frühaufsteher, aber auch kein Langschläfer.
Mir reichen locker sieben Std. Schlaf, aber wann ich ins Bett gehe entscheidet dann mein Aufstehn.
Das heisst in der Woche um zehn ins Bett, am Weekend irgendwann und dann auch gern mal bis 12-14Uhr schlafen


----------



## N00bler (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: Seit ihr Frühaufsteher oder eher Langschläfer (In der Freizeit)?*



Singlecoreplayer2500+ schrieb:


> Am Weekend irgendwann und dann auch gern mal bis 12-14Uhr schlafen


 
Ist auch verständlich wenn du um 3 Uhr Morgens in einem Hardware Forum rumeierst.


----------



## Deathseal (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: Seit ihr Frühaufsteher oder eher Langschläfer (In der Freizeit)?*

Zwangsläufig immer Frühaufsteher. Wenn ich die Wahl hätte, gerne wieder mal Langschläfer!


----------



## hodenbussard (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: Seit ihr Frühaufsteher oder eher Langschläfer (In der Freizeit)?*

Hmmmmmm.......Sonntags morgens,5:10 Uhr,der Hund war schon vor der Tür...

(X) Frühaufsteher


----------



## stoepsel (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: Seit ihr Frühaufsteher oder eher Langschläfer (In der Freizeit)?*

Also, im Urlaub, zu Hause... wenn es geht, bis 3, 4Uhr wach und dann locker bis 13, 14Uhr pennen. 
Könnte ich immer so haben...geht leider nicht. 
Apropo Hund- die Zottelliese wurde gleich so erzogen, dass 12 Stunden Schlaf besser für Sie sind. Die steht sogar noch nach Uns auf! Also Morgens raus is nich... will Sie auch nicht. 
Alles Langschläfer bei Uns. Selbst mein Kleiner 2 jähriger. Der schafft auch seine 12 Stunden.


----------



## Monsjo (18. Mai 2014)

[x] Sonstiges 
Sobald es geht verschiebt sich mein Schlafrythmus automatisch, am Ende ist er genau um 12h verschoben.


----------



## Disneyfreund (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: Seit ihr Frühaufsteher oder eher Langschläfer (In der Freizeit)?*

Habe selber auch nen wuschelligen alten Hund.

Zum Glück wohnt man nicht alleine

Ich bin immer Abends dran mit dem Hund raus zu gehen.


----------



## Monsjo (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: Seit ihr Frühaufsteher oder eher Langschläfer (In der Freizeit)?*

Meine Katze hat mich heute um 3:00 geweckt.


----------



## Goyoma (18. Mai 2014)

Damals war ich Frühaufsteher aber irgendwie werde ich immer mehr zum Langschläfer


----------



## Gast20140625 (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: Seit ihr Frühaufsteher oder eher Langschläfer (In der Freizeit)?*



Monsjo schrieb:


> Meine Katze hat mich heute um 3:00 geweckt.


 Die würde ich Massakrieren. 

Zum Glück pennt mein Hund bis mittags 11 oder 12. Und da steht er auch nur auf weils normalerweise um 12 Essen gibt.

[X] Langschläfer.
Normalerweise würde ich jetzt auch noch schlafen.


----------



## CL4P-TP (18. Mai 2014)

[X] Sonstiges

Wenn ich gewohnt bin zu einer Uhrzeit aufzustehen wache ich meist dann (an den ersten 1 oder 2 Tagen ) zur selben Uhrzeit auf, aber meist kann ich mich dann nochmal hinhauen. In den Ferien schaffe ich es nie länger als 9 zu schlafen.


----------



## grenn-CB (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: Seit ihr Frühaufsteher oder eher Langschläfer (In der Freizeit)?*



Goyoma schrieb:


> Damals war ich Frühaufsteher aber irgendwie werde ich immer mehr zum Langschläfer



Geht mir auch so, in der Woche stehe ich zwar immer noch um kurz vor 5 auf, aber am Wochenende und an Feiertagen und andere Freie Tage stehe ich oft vor 8-9 Uhr nicht auf, früher bin ich da auch um 5 aufgestanden, scheint bei mir wohl am Smartphone zu liegen so das ich mich nicht schon morgens an den PC setzen muss.


----------



## beren2707 (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: Seit ihr Frühaufsteher oder eher Langschläfer (In der Freizeit)?*

[X] Bin eher der Frühaufsteher

Zwangsläufig, bin ja Pendler. 

Edit: Achja: seit-seid.


----------



## BautznerSnef (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: Seit ihr Frühaufsteher oder eher Langschläfer (In der Freizeit)?*

_[X] Bin eher der Frühaufsteher da der Hund nicht alleine Gassi macht. 
_


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: Seit ihr Frühaufsteher oder eher Langschläfer (In der Freizeit)?*

[x] _Sonstiges (Bitte Kommentieren)_ 
 Weder noch, ich schlafe wenn ich kann so lange bis ich wach bin wenn ich nicht um 0600 den Kopf aus dem Kissen zerren muss. Mehr als 8 Std. sind es eher selten und in der Masse ist es um 10 Uhr


----------



## PCGHGS (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: Seit ihr Frühaufsteher oder eher Langschläfer (In der Freizeit)?*

[x] Bin eher der Langschläfer


----------



## XT1024 (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: Seit ihr Frühaufsteher oder eher Langschläfer (In der Freizeit)?*

Ist 8:30 Uhr früh oder spät? Für _mich_ ist das genau dazwischen; früh wäre gegen 7, spät gegen 10 Uhr.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: Seit ihr Frühaufsteher oder eher Langschläfer (In der Freizeit)?*



> Ist 8:30 Uhr früh oder spät?


 Zu spät um Früh zu sein, kommt drauf an ob man die 12 Std. Anzeige wählt und ev. die Sonne schon ins Bett schlüft


----------



## Disneyfreund (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: Seit ihr Frühaufsteher oder eher Langschläfer (In der Freizeit)?*



XT1024 schrieb:


> Ist 8:30 Uhr früh oder spät? Für _mich_ ist das genau dazwischen; früh wäre gegen 7, spät gegen 10 Uhr.


 
gute Frage.
Ich würde sagen mehr spät als früh.


----------



## Captn (18. Mai 2014)

Bei mir ist es stark davon abhängig, wann ich ins Bett gehe. In letzter Zeit bin ich erst um Eins wach, da ich bis 3 oder 4 mache, aber sonst bin ich recht früh unterwegs.


----------

